# Canon Commemorates Production of 80 millionth EOS-Series Interchangeable-Lens Camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 19, 2015)

```
United Kingdom, Republic of Ireland, 18 November 2015 – Canon Inc. today announces it has reached a new camera-manufacturing milestone as combined production of its film and digital EOS-series interchangeable-lens cameras surpassed the 80-million mark on November 10, 2015. The 80-millionth EOS camera produced was an EOS 5DS R, which boasts the world’s highest pixel count in its class¹.</p>
<p>Production of Canon EOS SLR cameras began in 1987 and rapidly increased following the spread of digital SLR cameras in the early 2000s, bringing the company to the present day and the production of its 80-millionth EOS camera.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Introduced in March 1987 as a new generation of AF SLR cameras, EOS cameras were the world’s first to incorporate an electronic mount system enabling complete electronic control throughout the entire camera, not just the lens and body.</p>
<p>Canon manufactures all key components employed in the EOS series, enabling the Company to achieve an even more robust product line-up by selecting the optimal sensor for each model. Drawing from this strength, Canon has helped to pioneer a new age for cameras, launching innovative products including the compact, lightweight EOS 500, which helped significantly expand Canon’s user base, and the iconicEOS 5D series, which this year celebrates its 10 year anniversary.</p>
<p>As a result of these manufacturing practices and consistent product innovation Canon has successfully maintained the No. 1 share worldwide² within the interchangeable-lens digital camera market for the 12-year period from 2003 to 2014.</p>
<p>This new milestone comes after Canon’s EF interchangeable lenses, launched alongside the EOS SLR camera system, celebrated a new manufacturing milestone in June 2015 with the production of the 110-millionth EF-series interchangeable lens for EOS cameras, setting a new world record for the most interchangeable lenses produced².</p>
<p>Canon will continue to refine its diverse imaging technologies based on its core optical technologies, striving to produce exceptional and reliable lenses and cameras that cater to the varying needs of photographers—from first-time users to advanced amateurs and professionals—while continuing to pioneer technology and create new experiences in photographic and video imaging.</p>
```


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 19, 2015)

How about Canon publishing a clear, detailed and concise breakdown of specific EOS camera models/units sold every time they hit one of their self-celebratory numbers? That would turn these utterly boring, non-informational press releases into a valuable source of information for every CAnon user, lover and critic. 

I for one would really loke to see this statistic. It would elevate speculations and arguments on this website and our forum here onto a new level.

80 million says little to nothing - the only information in this number is "how long did it take Canon to get from 70 to 80 comparrd to from 60 to 70"? Pretty useless. I'd be interested in things like "how many 1d-x sold? How many rebels? How many mirrorless EOS-M bodies? How many 7D2's sold to date compared to how many original 7D's? What are the 3 best selling EOS cameras [film and digital] and how many units sold of each of them, etc. etc. 

Plus same break-down every time they sold another 10 million EF/S/M lenses. So Mr. Mitarai and Mr. Maeda give us some worthwhile jubilee information and stop boring us with meaningless press releases.


----------



## nda (Nov 19, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> How about Canon publishing a clear, detailed and concise breakdown of specific EOS camera models/units sold every time they hit one of their self-celebratory numbers? That would turn these utterly boring, non-informational press releases into a valuable source of information for every CAnon user, lover and critic.
> 
> I for one would really loke to see this statistic. It would elevate speculations and arguments on this website and our forum here onto a new level.
> 
> ...



I agree, I would love to know the details. Unfortunetly so would there competitors and thats the problem, the information would be too sensitve for Canon to release.


----------



## MintChocs (Nov 19, 2015)

Blah blah, marketing speak. The problem is a declining market and a flatline economy.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 19, 2015)

Congrats to Canon! Now let's move on.

Canon: keep on improving your products, so we can celebrate 100-millionth EOS camera soon.
We: keep on enjoying photography.


----------



## plam_1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

That would have been a nice occasion for them to announce 1DX II... 

I asked in several threads CR guy what is his expectation for announcement date (even a month would be welcome), but he is very secretive


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi AvTvM. 
You ask, "How many EOS -bodies in that 80 million number?"
I think the answer is all of them, quote from article, "as combined production of its film and digital EOS-series interchangeable-lens cameras surpassed the 80-million mark"

Cheers, Graham. 



AvTvM said:


> How about Canon publishing a clear, detailed and concise breakdown of specific EOS camera models/units sold every time they hit one of their self-celebratory numbers? That would turn these utterly boring, non-informational press releases into a valuable source of information for every CAnon user, lover and critic.
> 
> I for one would really loke to see this statistic. It would elevate speculations and arguments on this website and our forum here onto a new level.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mars1954 (Nov 19, 2015)

Really who cares how is this even one of your head line stories!


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 19, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi AvTvM.
> You ask, "How many EOS -bodies in that 80 million number?"
> I think the answer is all of them, quote from article, "as combined production of its film and digital EOS-series interchangeable-lens cameras surpassed the 80-million mark"
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 19, 2015)

nda said:


> I agree, I would love to know the details. Unfortunetly so would there competitors and thats the problem, the information would be too sensitve for Canon to release.



A lot of information could be presented without giving much meaningful clue to competitors, eg. most of the historic data" ... e.g. how many film EOS-biodies are included in that 80 million number? I have no idea ... 5 Mio, 10 Mio, 20 Mio - even the answer to that question would make such a jubilatory press release 1000 times less boring and irrelevant.

Basically I am saying: Hey Canon, either you got something to tell, then give us a meaningful piece of the story .. or just shut up and don't bother us with "umpteen million EOS crickets sold" press releases.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi AvTvM. 
That makes much more sense, I have to agree with the comments here that this is mostly a superfluous post, absolutely no information of any substance. 

Cheers, Graham. 



AvTvM said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi AvTvM.
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 19, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Should read: "How many (mirrorless) EOS-M models are included in the 80 million EOS number ...



Units from four models: EOS M, EOS M2, EOS M3, and EOS M10 are included in the 80 million EOS number. Or should your question read differently...again?


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 19, 2015)

80 million cameras and 110 million lenses.

Not even an average of 2 lenses per camera.

Goes to show how many people just get 18-55 and that's it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 19, 2015)

Bennymiata said:


> Goes to show how many people just get 18-55 and that's it.



I'd further bet that a size and fraction of those with >1 lens are people who bought a 2-lens kit (18-55 + 55-250) and that's it.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 19, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Bennymiata said:
> 
> 
> > Goes to show how many people just get 18-55 and that's it.
> ...


How about switching multiple bodies over the time and keeping the old lenses?
E.g. switching from film to DSLR but keeping the decent niftyfifty?

I thought that's about camera systems


----------



## GmwDarkroom (Nov 19, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Bennymiata said:
> 
> 
> > Goes to show how many people just get 18-55 and that's it.
> ...


True, but how many people have two copies of each lens for each body in a multi-body kit? More importantly, how often do you upgrade a camera vs a lens? In some cases, the lens update cycle is an order of magnitude or more off the camera update cycle.


----------



## weixing (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi,
Do a quick search and found below numbers:
*EOS Camera*
1987 - First EOS SLR
1997 - 10 million EOS SLR
2003 - 20 million EOS SLR 
Dec 2007 - 30 million mark SLR 
May 2010 - 40 million EOS SLR 
Oct 2011 - 50 million EOS SLR 
Feb 2014 - 70 million EOS SLR 
Nov 2015 - 80 million EOS SLR 

*EF Lens*
1995 - 10 million lens
2001 - 20 million lens
2006 - 30 million lens
Apr 2008 - 40 million lens
Jan 2010 - 50 million lens
Nov 2011 - 70 million lens
Aug 2012 - 80 million lens
May 2013 - 90 million lens
Apr 2014 - 100 million lens
Jun 2015 - 110 million lens 

Have a nice day.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 19, 2015)

GmwDarkroom said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Bennymiata said:
> ...



Given the numbers under discussion, I'd wager the number of people with a 'multi-body kit' are so small as to be insignificant. 

There are a lot of Rebel XT and XSi cameras still in use – I suspect the 'typical' customer buys a dSLR + lens(es) kit and uses that until it breaks and then, assuming use was frequent, buys a replacement. In that time, most likely the kit lens(es) have been updated (IS → IS II → IS STM, etc.), the kit lens adds relatively little to the cost, and/or only the kit is available (body only Rebel/xxxD units aren't commonly found at local retailers).

Of the 80M cameras and 110M lenses, I'd bet only a few million of those 'excess' lenses are owned by people that bought anything other than a kit, and of those few million a goodly chunk are a nifty-fifty prime. People like many on this forum, who own 1-3 bodies and 4+ lenses are a very small minority.


----------



## nebugeater (Nov 19, 2015)

Bennymiata said:


> 80 million cameras and 110 million lenses.
> 
> Not even an average of 2 lenses per camera.
> 
> Goes to show how many people just get 18-55 and that's it.




That is not an accurate assessment. Many people buy multiple bodies over the years and keep the same lens through multiple other upgrades


----------



## scyrene (Nov 20, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> GmwDarkroom said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I agree with your suspicion, but it's an interesting thing the others brought up, and I wouldn't have thought of. I imagine those who buy a lot of lenses also have more than one camera body, so the upper limit of the ratio (if that makes sense) is blunted. I've 4 EOS bodies, and have maybe 10 lenses. So even my ratio is less than 3:1. Adding the factor of secondhand is too much for my mind to work out :/


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 20, 2015)

scyrene said:


> I imagine those who buy a lot of lenses also have more than one camera body, so the upper limit of the ratio (if that makes sense) is blunted. I've 4 EOS bodies, and have maybe 10 lenses. So even my ratio is less than 3:1.



I have two EOS bodies, and my lens:camera ratio is 9:1 or 8:1 (depending on whether or not you count TCs). But as I said, 'we' here on CR are far from typical Canon customers.


----------



## HighLowISO (Nov 23, 2015)

Well I have 3 EOS bodies over 25 years and two of them are film... I have about 20 EF lenses, so I think it shows ratios can vary a lot.
My film cameras are not used at this time so I have only 1 EOS camera in use right now, and some of my early lenses have not 
been used in 15 years or more just never got around to selling them. I'm a little surprised the number of lenses is not more given
the number of bodies they have sold. It's interesting.


----------

